# Today's Haul



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Didn't take too long, most of this stuff was already cut and awaiting pickup. Didn't figure there was that much or I'd fill the truck otherwise I'd have gotten into a couple trees I've had my eye on. Next time. 

Trying to build up a stockpile of material. Not really storing it too terribly efficiently but its going to go to waste out on the ranch otherwise. All this from downed trees, stuff knocked over in storms or the cedar I cut a year ago and will likely never go bad. 

















Hard to see...the bed is full of mesquite, a few big logs I will mill to planks. The cedar is on top.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

I'll send you 5 pounds of cedar for every pound of mesquite you send me! :blink::laughing:


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Roger Newby said:


> I'll send you 5 pounds of cedar for every pound of mesquite you send me! :blink::laughing:











Hehe, one thing I'm not in need of is cedar!

That said, someone smarter than me ought to run a wood swap on these forums. Don't blame me, it was my wife's idea!


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nice picture. whats the plan for this wood? id love some cedar.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Honestly, no immediate plans other than to stockpile. And, there's always more where it came from. I'd love to pass it on to someone who will make something cool with it, the logistics are the only sticking point. The problem is the way this stuff grows. Finding pieces more than 8" in diameter is a challenge. I have a buddy who wants a mantle piece and I'm still looking. 

Bottom line is, if you're looking for a bit to turn on a lathe or whatnot, sure. If you want to build a table, different story, heh.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)




----------

